# Golden Abandoned



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

I found this in my Fallston Animal Rescue Movement.


9 month old Golden Retriever needs a home! Abandoned by mom  Fully vetted, healthy, microchipped. Please FB message me or call: 410-992-5431. Thanks!


I hope this was ok to post it here.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh dear! I hope this dear girl finds a loving home soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Is there a picture of her or more information about her?
If so, please post that here.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I found it:

Photos of Fallston Animal Rescue Movement (FARM) | Facebook

Seems to be a golden/lab mix and a lot of people appear to be interested. Odd, the dog is in NC and will be transported to Maryland.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like there are some people that have posted saying they are interested in adopting her, hope she finds a wonderful new family.

ETA: The facebook page says she is available through Goldheart.org

Here is their webiste link and contat info if anyone is interested.

http://www.goldheart.org/

P.O. Box 522
Owings Mills, MD 21117
Phone: 410-877-9697
Email: [email protected]​


----------

